# Bunky charter boat



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

DOes any1 ever go out with them ? ANy thoughts !


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*headboats in cresfield maryland*

Does anybody know how many headboats that fish out of Cresfield,Maryland


----------



## canadian (Jan 4, 2009)

nicefishman said:


> DOes any1 ever go out with them ? ANy thoughts !


I'm assuming you mean a party boat style charter where they take out a large amount of people.

Yes I've been on them before and there actually a lot of fun. There's always people to talk to if the fishing slows down and the environment is generally nice and relaxed. You do catch a good amount of fish (these things wouldn't be popular if you didn't) and they are usually a lot cheaper then private charters. Go on one, see if you like it. If you do there's more serious charters that go out for days at a time and catch some serious fish.


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

I've been out with them on both the morning and evening trips this season. Caught plenty of spot on both trips. The fish sizes ranged from small to jumbo. I would say this is a very good outfit. From the castoff it takes them about 10-15 minutes to put you on fish. When it gets slow, the captain always moves the boat and adjusts his position to put you back on. I LIKE THESE GUYS!


----------

